# Diablo's Day!



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

As some membes may know, sometimes my day can get a little......interesting. So I thought that whenever I get a funny or eventfull day, i'd post it here! My keyboard isn't exactly in the best of conditions tight now, so I'll fix it and type up cool points of my day! Thanks for eading!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

diablo13 said:


> As some membes may know, sometimes my day can get a little......interesting. So I thought that whenever I get a funny or eventfull day, i'd post it here! My keyboard isn't exactly in the best of conditions tight now, so I'll fix it and type up cool points of my day! Thanks for eading!


Hi Diablo,

I'm guessing after reading your post here that you're having troube with the R key in particular? :lol: 

I needed a good chuckle today. Thanks.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yup, that one. I need to ty esetting my computer first. The ones you see ae only because of autocorrect.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I hea_ ya :jester:

So is today one of you_ funny o_ eventful days?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, that didn't work, so I'll just type it anyway. So let's see, my day stats on the Bus( for those who don't know, I'm school aged). So i sit in the font, and this weird kid starts poking my face and whispers to his friend " OMG, it's Jimmy! He's sitting next to me!" this was a boy -_- so, we get to school, and I go hang out with my friends In the Algebra Classoom. I search though this complicated picture one of them drew, finding banana on a sufboad and an escaped convict working at a pizza shop. Then, in 1st period, we worked on making the "Ultimate Sandwhich". In Spanish. I worked on my SeaPech Obot in 2nd period, and in Science we had a big test on the periodic table, on one question a choice was "Scienceisawesomeadium", so I spent a good 3 minutes looking fo it on the table. It wasn't there. In Gym some kid sprayed Axe Deodeant on my mouth, I'm hoping it isn't poisonous. So, I come home and my dad and his Polish Friend ae playing fooseball. I watch them the whole time, and my dad stats sweating buckets. From Fooseball. And that bings me up to now. Hope you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually that sounds like a pretty awesome day


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I would say intersting is an understatement. Specifically about the deoderant spray. Gah! :vomit:

Any particular reason they felt the need to do that to you? And the bus ride is just kind of creepy....


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Axe does NOT taste good. Nah, he was just being.........mean. He wasn't exactly aiming fo my mouth, he sprayed the area and I happened to inhale some. I feel fine, so I guess I didn't inhale much.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha, that reminds me of the school I went to for ninth and tenth grades! Sounds like an extremely worthwhile day.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

All my days are awesome  I have the weirdest school.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm loving this, JimJam, and the fact that your R button isn't working only adds to the amusement factor. 

Every day is an adventure for you. Or should I say you know how to make every day an adventure.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not much to report today. I switched the fish over to the 29 gallon from the holding tank, and ate some cupcakes. I'm having Mexican tonight. I got to fire stuff(including a Key Lime) out of on air cannon.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Pokes head into thread* Cupcakes? =)


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hell yeah! It was only midget vanilla ones, though


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Air cannon? Howzat? Did you hear about the Mythbusters? Fired a cannon, missed the target, cannonball went right through someone's house and lodged itself in their car. Oooooops.

I want cupcakes.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

0.0 poor house. The air cannon sucked, it only shot like 7 feet away.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd never be trusted with a cannon. I get silly string and a water gun XD


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Silly string can be dangerous.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

silly string + fire = FLAMING SILLY STRING


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Jimbo, I love this! You are so entertaining!!  I want cupcakes too. RRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Where did you get an air cannon anyway, JimJam? I want one. Oh the fun I could have with the skateboarders/smokers who congregate in the parking lot behind my house. And with fruit trees, we got lots of rotten oranges and grapefruit. *rubs hands together with malicious glee*


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Special friends of mine. Nothing much to say today, believe it oe not I had a pretty boeing day. I did get a new pool table, though. It's cool, I love pool. And I wrote a paragraph about the "Ultimate Sandwich" in Spanish.

Edit: You'd have to be pumping that air pump for like 10 minutes to get it farther than 10 feet.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Get a compressor. A quiet compressor.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What's your idea of an ultimate sandwhich then? In English. I no speaka Spanish. 

I suck at pool. I think it's because I'm cross-eyed. But I love the game anyway.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bacon between evetything. And I mean everything. It's name was Sandwich de el tocino.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Baaaaacon. Darn. I should have gotten bacon on the pizza along with the sausage and mushrooms.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Why pizza? Just bacon @[email protected]


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well I'm told a balanced diet is good so if the pizza has a bread crust, tomato sauce, and cheese, that takes care of the three food groups. Just leaves BACON!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pshh.....health......


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, right? They say happiness is the key to good health. So I'm happy when I'm eating just bacon, therefore I must be healthy.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

That makes sense. So pets make me happy, hoarding them must be healthy!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Precisely!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hungry for a grilled salmon reuben sandwich.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Mmm bacon................................................ bacon burgers are bomb with mayo,mustard,ketchup,burger,pickles,sauted. Onions, pepperjack cheese, and yes u guessed it.... BACON!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MMMM, sounds goooodd!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

It's ssssooooo good, I've made them a few times and each time they are just as delicious... P:


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe bacon is a cure to evetything. Long live the bacon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, Diablo!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You may be wondering why I haven't posted, it's because my days haven't been very interesting. I mean, they've been ok, but not really awesome. I'll tey and recall today........let's see, in first period I used a Caetoon Dtagon as an avatar, along with Jimmy Caeter. I burned myself on a Sol_de_ing I_on in Tech Class, got the sub in study hall to find the definition of the most confusing word ever( unscrumpulous) and we got to play computer games. In sixth period I lead a conversation starting with "The Island of the Blue Dolphins" and ended with me making a metaphor about shooting someone in the leg. And.....that's pretty much it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, yes, the old burn yourself with soldering iron. Yup, done that many times. NOT. Most of us burn ourselves with curling irons or hot coffee. And oh Island of the Blue Dolphins, how I still remember thee after all these years. Have they made you watch the movie yet? It used to be my favorite movie when I was a kid for some reason.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope, just the book. I liked Ontu, and the birds. I found it really funny when she drugged the dogs, and tied them to her fence. Some kids started giggling, so I said eally loudly "Guys, she just drugged a dog and tied it to a fence with a thong(appaetly a strip of leather used for tying), no biggy!" soldering irons hurt like hell.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can imagine soldering irons hurt. As would the melted metal. 

It'll be interesting if they make you watch the movie. It was old back when I watched it. Thing must have been filmed in the early 80's.

Yes, a thong is a piece of leather string. There are many other words that have totally non-offensive meanings too but I'd get in trouble if I posted them. XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Evetybody else thought it was the.....other version XD I didn't get the solder, just the damn iron. Who knew 500f would burn my skin off.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Figures everyone else would think it's the other version. You're a group of teenagers. Your minds are supposedly in the gutter at all times. 

Oh yeah, 500 F will do a little damage or so I hear. Personally, I've never had the privilege of using a soldering iron. My dad is rather possessive of his.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You should be lucky. I was soldering a citcuit board, and I just finished wire and when I was putting it back in, I guess my hand slipped......I was checking it, and i realized I was buning. Assume it was followed by a "SON OF A.....". I thought it was at first, then my teacher told me to look at the vocabulary. Yup, mind In ze gutter, zis is us


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Out of curiosity, did you finish the "SON OF A . . ."? 

You didn't know at first that you were burning?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You bet your penguins I did. Mister Walugi didn't like that very much. I don't have the best teaction time, ok?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mister Walugi should be used to it by now. He teaches tech, c'mon. Ever hear mechanics? Not exactly saints when it comes to language. And neither are teens. So a teen in tech class . . . what do you expect?

I had penguins to bet with? Where are my penguins? *looks around*


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Etm.....his Name isn't exactly Walugi......


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah but I like Walugi. It's fun to say. And type.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You do know who Walugi is, ight?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The crazy guy from the Mario and Luigi series. One of the lesser villains, with Bowser being the big villain. Is there more I should know about him?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope, you gots it eight. He shaved his beard so he has a mustache and soul patch, plus he's eally tall and gangly with a big nose, and he was weteing purple, so yeah.....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I didn't think many guys wear purple. It's not a flattering color for most people.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, believe me, it wasn't. I like to stick with the more monotonous side of things. Navy Blue Sweatpants and a Blue TShiet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No jeans? I thought people like lived in jeans these days.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, they do. But I have certain *ahem* physcological problems that make me hate jeans. So sweats for me! Not much went on today, got a bunch of supplies and decorations, and a new betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in jeans except for when I go to church. lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate pants. I like shorts. They get short after 2 weeks though. I ate 2 cans of soup and an egg roll yesterday.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Again, I say, you're too hard on yourself, JimJam. Wear baggy jeans.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate the limited mobility that comes with pants. Shorts are much better.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But don't you get cold, fishman?

My legs are too skinny and covered in cat scratch scars for shorts. I wear cropped pants in the summer.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Meh. Coldness is for those who accept the not-inevitable. *ninja with shorts*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You remind me of . . . what's the one on American Chopper who always wears shorts even during the winter in upper state New York. Mikey, I think.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay. But he's not a ninja.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

True, true. Gimme proof of your ninjaness.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Global Warming.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Come again?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> True, true. Gimme proof of your ninjaness.


 Global Warming.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Uh . . . so you can cure global warming or you're responsible for causing it?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, I guess that's proof of something, anyway. 

Sorry, JimJam, looks like we hijacked your thread while you're away. We'll return it when you get back.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No! Why did you log out?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fishman, youre a Poof. I dont wear coats until 45F.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew a guy when I was in college who never wore long pants until it got close to zero degrees. I went to college up in the mountains in Colorado and I guarrantee you it was COLD there. lol


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

DQ I lived in CO for awhile too  Denver: Arvada, Lakewood, and Littleton.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> silly string + fire = FLAMING SILLY STRING


uhhhh
-hands water gun- here ya go........


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Baaaaacon. Darn. I should have gotten bacon on the pizza along with the sausage and mushrooms.


i sure do loooove mushrooms, and bacon, especially bacon. :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mushrooms and bacon. Now I'm starving. Where's a burger when I want one?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

IKR!!! i love bacon, mushroom, and olive pizza.... I NEED 20 BUCKS TO ORDER PIZZA AT AROUND THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT DAD! 


-dad wakes up- huh?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Get a large, we'll split it. Dang it, of all the times not to have a pizza in the freezer.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't call a ninja a poof. Sleep with both eyes open tonight...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

In other words, sleep like a fish?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Basically. Or like spiders. They have no eyelids.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I didn't know that. No wonder they always see me coming when I go to squish them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I caught a moth in my hand and set it free. But I support spider killing.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Because spiders are creepy. Sorry I haven't updated, my itouch broke and I've been super forgetful, as usual. So I'll just recap today........My neighbor had physadelic mismatched mittens, I liked them. In Tech Ed I failed to fix one of our motor propellers, yet again. This is like the seventh time. In Gym some kid came up behind me and startled me, and I "accidentally" elbowed his temple as I spun around, it literally nearly knocked him out. In sixth period one of the eigth grade teachers told me I got into the Geo Bee.....and I couldn't exactly tell him I didnt Want to go.....so I went. I got all the ones possible I could, so mostly the free choice ones. You can't say something random out of 2 choices, so I guessed. All 5. 5/7. Still didn't make it, yay! Then, on the bus, we discussed the sub yesterday in English class, he was funny. He had a funny accent. "I am extremely intelligent, I work in the University, the government, and the Middle East! I specialize in business, I teach your Mummies and Daddies every night! Compared to me, you know nothing!" *girls starts whistling* "Stop that! I do not like noises or interruptions, they make me angry, and when I am angry the room will shake!!!!" I then realized why he didn't like me, because I entered the classroom yelling his name. And he told me to shut up. All during this me and the girl who sits next to me were cracking up. ZE END!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwww... spiders. 

Nevermind. Ew. Even though I love all animals I just... spiders creep me out. NO CUTE.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Then you don't love all animals. That's like saying "I'm a Vegetarian, except for bacon" or "I got all A's, except for a B."


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I love them and would be fine having them as a pet- but, they ish not cute. T.T And they scare me.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im sure you love something that scares you, Definately. Like I just SAVOR when ghost walk into my room. It's AMAZING -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Another great JimJam day. Craaaazy sub, though. The best kind. Hated the boring ones. My brother had a sub once who got up on the desk and tapdanced. How come I never got subs like that?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tapdanced? I had a teacher like that last year. She was literally INSANE. Like, not even funny. Last year, some kid was talking, so she threw his notebook out of the window. Then gave him detention for not having his homework. Which was in the notebook -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's insane, all right. Not to mention unfair and kind of immature. What teacher throws things around?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!! Talk about throwing things around!! I had a drama teacher when I was in college, who was a real witch! She threw chairs across the stage and cussed people out and called this one girl a dumb blonde all the time. She had this one student working for her and he got called an idiot all the time. That woman was one of a kind. And she used to call everyone, when she wasn't calling them names, sweet baby. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wowweee. Of course, they can get away with that in college somehow but I would be kinda worried if a high school or lower grade teacher did that. People these days. :roll:

Sounds like your drama teacher was a little, shall we say, dramatic. >.>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, she was horrible!I don't know why she was never fired. We lived in a small town and maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

She has a history of throwing things out of windows. I'm friends with some eigth graders, and she threw everything from shoes to pencil out of that window when they had her. And she use to dance on desk. But then she got hip surgery, and she sorta waddles :/ she came into my shop class yesterday, and she yelled at my group. What for? Looking at her. Did I mention she's a world studies teacher? She got no business in a shop class. That women is clinically freaking insane. Im not sure why she's allowed to be around children.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am glad I don't live in Maryland.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I was in college and before I changed mt major from education to psychology, our education students had to take a psychological test before doing student teaching. One of the questions was have you ever wanted to kill your mother. lol One of my professors said, jokingly, well who HASN"T wanted to kill their mother at some point in their lives. lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll give you that. But one thing I'm not giving you: A plane ticket to Maryland. Beware of lunatics. (Just look at the state flag.) joking, joking


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, JimJam. :shock: That's uhm, intense. She really probably shouldn't be allowed around children. Or maybe people in general.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha....silly fishman, you don't fly to Maryland! Only out @[email protected] I'm not sure if she's trying to be funny or something, but I think she's legit insane.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

And this is a chat thread...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Teachers can be scary.  Mostly, it's scary that they got to be teachers in the first place.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fishman, what are you, the chat thread police?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, he seems like it, doesn't he?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, this is Diablo's thread. And if diablo is mad, fishman is out. -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Err, anyway. Anything crazy happen to you today?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Erm....less see......in tech Ed we finished our robot....it's totally epic......hit a girl who's part of my fan club with a volleyball accidentally in gym.......tried to play webkinz in English class.....forgot password from 5 years ago.....played a game where I beat up the devil with dynamite.......became popular with the grade above me......that's about it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You have a fanclub? And I thought you were already popular with the grade above you.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was. Eh. Hell yeah, I have a fan club!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

All girls?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

......yes. I tend to have that affect on ladies XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aha! I thought so.  You can cash in on the current vampire trend.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

You forget that I am a vampire  apparently I have JTDs. Jimmy transmitted disease -_- JAIDs, JIV, Jerpes -_-


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. Just pointing out that we have way to many chat threads.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

AND WAY TOO MANY FISHMANS, TOO!!!! Sorry for yelling.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there a fishman- imposter? I didn't know I was THAT popular...


----------

